# Locked Thread silver lining



## blklab (Jan 5, 2011)

I've seen a guy use one opening day harsens am never touched there guns. 5 groups took left overs and shot close to limits. That ticket only means something in the right hands on the right day other then that it's just a gamble


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

FISHMANMARK said:


> I thought you had a veiled threat against Shi Kid


Let me educate you ..... my comment was a direct response to someone questioning my intelligence....connected directly... or what is known as Tit for Tat so the most logical connection is questioning the intelligence of insulting someone you have never met and having an easy follow via an internet footprint and then leaving your rig unattended while hunting.... there is not threat only perception... legally is called a trap ... and it caught 2 nit wits that will have to "clarify their statements" not to me but to the police ..... online threats to do " great bodily harm" are taken very seriously these days. And I hope charcoal and nature boy we're not using work phones or computers to make online threats…


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

A little confusion about a ticket or a shower?


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Winners for wetland wonders challenge (golden ticket is one of the prizes) are not drawn until March 1st 2018! So no way you have one already.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I was confused by this golden ticket? They haven't drawn them yet...


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Huntingguy23 said:


> Let me educate you ..... my comment was a direct response to someone questioning my intelligence....connected directly... or what is known as Tit for Tat so the most logical connection is questioning the intelligence of insulting someone you have never met and having an easy follow via an internet footprint and then leaving your rig unattended while hunting.... there is not threat only perception... legally is called a trap ... and it caught 2 nit wits that will have to "clarify their statements" not to me but to the police ..... online threats to do " great bodily harm" are taken very seriously these days. And I hope charcoal and nature boy we're not using work phones or computers to make online threats…


Anyone else want in to this party?


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ash said:


> Winners for wetland wonders challenge (golden ticket is one of the prizes) are not drawn until March 1st 2018! So no way you have one already.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure those are handed out by the MDNR not Consumers Energy...


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I just placed a complaint call to to consumers energy. Next call will be to MIDNR. See how this one turns out.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I think he stated he's 90+, perhaps senile and figured out how to turn on his computer. This guy's a sandwich short of a picnic.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Huntingguy23 said:


> Anyone else want in to this party?


Why do you come to this website? You have absolutely zero to contribute to anything. Nobody values your opinion or your lies.

But go ahead, keep beating your chest (and your meat) on the other side of your keyboard.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

Huntingguy23 said:


> Let me educate you ..... my comment was a direct response to someone questioning my intelligence....connected directly... or what is known as Tit for Tat so the most logical connection is questioning the intelligence of insulting someone you have never met and having an easy follow via an internet footprint and then leaving your rig unattended while hunting.... there is not threat only perception... legally is called a trap ... and it caught 2 nit wits that will have to "clarify their statements" not to me but to the police ..... online threats to do " great bodily harm" are taken very seriously these days. And I hope charcoal and nature boy we're not using work phones or computers to make online threats…












"Hello, officer? Yes, someone threatened to kick my ass on an internet forum, come right away!"

BWAHAHAHAHA! Mods, please do not ban this joker. I have a feeling he will provide lots of entertainment.

I got one of dem golden tickets too.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> "Hello, officer? Yes, someone threatened to kick my ass on an internet forum, come right away!"
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA! Mods, please do not ban this joker. I have a feeling he will provide lots of entertainment.
> 
> I got one of dem golden tickets too.


I just spit my drink out that golden ticket thing is funny wish I woulda thought of it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Huntingguy23 said:


> Let me educate you ..... my comment was a direct response to someone questioning my intelligence....connected directly... or what is known as Tit for Tat so the most logical connection is questioning the intelligence of insulting someone you have never met and having an easy follow via an internet footprint and then leaving your rig unattended while hunting.... there is not threat only perception... legally is called a trap ... and it caught 2 nit wits that will have to "clarify their statements" not to me but to the police ..... online threats to do " great bodily harm" are taken very seriously these days. And I hope charcoal and nature boy we're not using work phones or computers to make online threats…


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Somebody say party?

Hell, I'm in! I'll bring @Jimbos...lol

and some **********


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

We used a golden ticket my buddy won in the first year of the challenge at Harsen's, as I'm not driving four hours for a bad draw. Had a great hunt.

Seen two golden tickets burned at the split at Fennville with 0 shots fired.

I would suggest zone 1 PM or 38 at MWW.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

There were guys breaking into trailers at Fennville a while back. When they got caught, one needed to make a stop at the er on the way to the lock up. 

Think about it. If you're messing with someone's rig while they are hunting, they will be armed when the come back. And with a 25 shell limit, they'll probably have a bunch of ammo too.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> There were guys breaking into trailers at Fennville a while back. When they got caught, one needed to make a stop at the er on the way to the lock up.
> 
> Think about it. If you're messing with someone's rig while they are hunting, they will be armed when the come back. And with a 25 shell limit, they'll probably have a bunch of ammo too.


So maybe that’s why he has been so adamant about the 12 shell limit? I see where you are going with this......


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hilarious… Except I don't hear charcoal or nature boy laughing... I hope you two boys have a nice weekend… I know I will


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Huntingguy23 said:


> Hilarious… Except I don't hear charcoal or nature boy laughing... I hope you two boys have a nice weekend… I know I will


Trust me they are fine. They been around a long time.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

deadduck365 said:


> Trust me they are fine. They been around a long time.


I don't know man, da cyber police could be backtracing their IP's as we speak.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> I don't know man, da cyber police could be backtracing their IP's as we speak.


Yep, they have the NSA and FBI on it already.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Huntingguy23 said:


> have a nice weekend… I know I will


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

more like


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hopefully he sticks around for a while. i wouldn't want this kind of fun to disappear...great off season filler.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Since my season is over, this is the best thing I got going. Like McDonald I'm lov'in it.

I encourage hg23 to start as many threads as possible.

Off to whitetail hunting apr's until this thread gets more post.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i can almost guarantee hes full of ****. no one gave him a golden ticket. this dude is bat **** cray cray.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hopefully he sticks around for a while. i wouldn't want this kind of fun to disappear...great off season filler.


Who was that old dude that got into it wit ya several years ago, then disappeared??? Blue duck or some damn thing? could this be the reincarnation???


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Is the ban coming? Lol.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

If your 90 years old walking into 14 ill kiss your a$#.this guy is full of goose grease


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

so please enlighten me...
who in hell is charcoal and nature boy?

And why did they piss in his Metamucil? 

No, really!


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> We used a golden ticket my buddy won in the first year of the challenge at Harsen's, as I'm not driving four hours for a bad draw. Had a great hunt.
> 
> Seen two golden tickets burned at the split at Fennville with 0 shots fired.
> 
> I would suggest zone 1 PM or 38 at MWW.


The guys at fennville a few years back who took 8N with a golden ticket on the split shot a couple "giant snow geese"


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Folks, stop responding to his threads and posts and he will go away...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Correction:

The guys at fennville a few years back who took 8N with a golden ticket on the split shot a couple "giant snow geese"

0 legal shots fired. Thank you for the reminder.

If I recall he doubled on snow goose maximus. Should have had the flat black rattle can and wing tip stencil kit handy to touch those swans up a little.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> so please enlighten me...
> who in hell is charcoal and nature boy?
> 
> And why did they piss in his Metamucil?
> ...


Its me....


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

natureboy2534 said:


> Its me....


Whew I thought you were dead. SMH


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

It’s gotta be fsamie as huntingguy trolling everyone. Nothing else explains how crazy these comments are. He is eerily missing from this discussion...???


----------



## The Reel Slacker (Mar 7, 2016)

Shoeman said:


> Somebody say party?
> 
> Hell, I'm in! I'll bring @Jimbos...lol
> 
> and some **********


How did I know you would wanna be at the party!!!!!! Hell yeah!!


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Yep, they have the NSA and FBI on it already.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

deadduck365 said:


> Whew I thought you were dead. SMH


Nope!!! Still kickin..


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

The gunsmith inside me thought this thread was going to be about Loc-tite or some other thread locking compound.

Reading it, makes me think that every silver lining has a cloud.


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

blklab said:


> I've seen a guy use one opening day harsens am never touched there guns. 5 groups took left overs and shot close to limits. That ticket only means something in the right hands on the right day other then that it's just a gamble


My friend, you speak the truth!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No way fsamie was involved. We had a thread about managed areas suggestions go 12 pages without "kill charts" mentioned once.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Huntingguy23 said:


> someone questioning my intelligence


Can't imagine why. Maybe because theres a complete absence of it?


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

OK... I have read enough... zero value in this thread...


----------

